# Tire Tools, or a 12-Pack?



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I do a *LOT* of tire work for customers in my shop. With the right tools and a little experience, it's fairly easy. For a guy that only does it occasionally, it can make you say words that your Grandma wouldn't want to hear coming out of your mouth. With that thought in mind, here's a couple of tricks I've learned over the years that makes tire work much less frustrating than a trip to the DMV.

*Plugging Tubeless Tires*
I gave up on using thread type plug repairs years ago. For what I charge, I can't afford a comeback. I only use Plug Patches/Quill Patches. They work really well, especially on a sidewall that flexes a lot. The plug sizes run 1/8" (3mm), 1/4" (6mm), and 3/8" (10mm). The patch is usually 1 7/8" (44mm). The down side is you do have to break the tire down to install, but that gives you the chance to inspect the inside of the tire. About $15 for a box of 25

*Installing Tubes in a Tire*
Ever fight the battle of trying to stuff a tube in a stiff-walled tire, especially small lawnmower steer tires or motorcycle tires? There is a tool that makes the job so much easier on the fingers, it's called a *Tire Tamer*. Just slip the bead between two blades and pry the tire open as you stuff the tube in place. A common problem you used to see when installing tubes in old school motorcycle rims (spokes) and you might run into it when installing a tube in the Grand Kids narrow bicycle tire is "tube twist". The sticky new tube rubber doesn't want to let go of the inside of the narrow tire/rubber spoke band and inflate correctly. Dry the inside of the tire good with compressed air/rag, sprinkle BABY POWDER inside the tire, and the tube will untwist in an instant. That Tire Tamer tool usually starts around $25 on E-bay/Amazon, I made mine out of a couple of old heavy-duty screwdrivers.









*Valve Stem Puller*
Here's another cheap tool that makes pulling/holding the valve stem in place easy. Lift up the bead with the Tire Tamer and slide the steel cable through the valve stem hole in the rim. Thread the end on the valve stem and pull the stem into place. Apply tension as you work the bead in place around the valve stem and the valve stem won't get cocked in the rim hole. $5 at NAPA









*Bead Seater for Tubeless Tires*
I have a 5-gallon bead blaster, but they can really do a number on smaller lawnmower steer tires (Ask me how I know). Most guys will use a ratchet strap on stubborn beads and I did for years. I finally broke down and bought a pneumatic strap to use on really stubborn beads on motorcycle and ATV tires that works much better than any ratchet strap. It also really helps to buff all the rust and burrs off of the inside of the rim with a wire wheel before attempting to seat the bead. I was taught years ago to use *Armor All* to "slick up" the bead on high torque applications like motorcycle/ATV drive tires. Its slick enough to get the bead to seat, but remains sticky in contact with the tire rubber. The tire won't tend to spin on the rim, like soapy water will sometimes do, under a sudden high torque load (like wheelies). Really helps when a customer has just GOT to test the traction grip of that new drive tire you just mounted 5 minutes ago. Also, the latex polymer in it doesn't rust/corrode the inside of a steel rim like soapy water. Strap cost $85 on E-bay









I realize that most DIY guys don't want to spend money on tire tools to just do tire work every couple of years. In that case it's definitely cheaper to use green slime, or a 12-pack of beer..... Give your buddy the 12-pack and let him do the sweating and cussing over the tire work while you supervise.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've used the starter fluid method a couple times with superb results. I've also done the ratchet down strap method, but hard to do that on the ag tires especially on the tractor.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> I've used the starter fluid method a couple times with superb results. I've also done the ratchet down strap method, but hard to do that on the ag tires especially on the tractor.


The real joy comes when somebody brings you a tubeless tire they've tried to repair and they dismounted the tire with screwdrivers and wrecked the bead seal. Another thing I see is zero-turn rims with the outer sealing lip of the rim all bent up from trimming to close to the prized rose bed with concrete edging blocks because they're in to big of a hurry to use a string trimmer. "I don't know what's happened, it won't hold air over night".... 

Break out the *BEAD SEALER -

https://www.amazon.com/Xtra-14-101-...hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4583795260877288&psc=1
*


----------

